# TRAILERS, Trailers, Trailers..........



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool trailer PP!!! The boys had few ideas on a trailer, just nothing has materialized yet. Maybe this thread will bring out the custom haulers. The trouble spot is the width, especially on plastic track. Still they are great for display!!! RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This one hit the trail....*

It now lives in Gretna, NE with Roberto. nd


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hutt says he doesn't have enough thumbs for the Land HO road show. But he can give it this many:
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I love that Land Ho decal on the front of the trailer. Very cool. I ate the dust from that Camaro in the Roger Corrie Camaro Bash!
Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That set up is so far beyond cool that it makes cool look square!! :tongue: I love those wagons and want one bad!! Is that a Claus creation?? The level of detail on the trailer is staggering too.. The boards, spare, decals are right on the money. PERFECT!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That is indeed a Clauswagen....*

His CW's are pretty cool...... *and these CAN'T be the only trailers.* .... 

btw... Mine was bought from Jeff McCleese as a bare aluminum roller. Jeff was making and selling them at one point. Not sure how he can be reached these days, but there is a write-up here... http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/review/trailer/trailer.html nd


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Truck, trailer and car*

Here is a rig made by a friend of mine (BigMike) several years ago. I managed to acquire the coupe, but the truck and trailer wound up somewhere else.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Patrick!

What scale is that coupe and truck/trailer set up?

Is it HO?

Who is the manufacturer of the coupe body if it is ho?

Way cool coupe!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Wayne,

Everything is HO.

The truck is an AFX Ford pickup, the trailer was scratch built by Big Mike, and the coupe is a resin body made by Roger Miller who lives in middle Tennessee.

Patrick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

:tongue:I thought this was a Joez thread....


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I see these haulers built up so nice - that wagon rocks Nuther Dave, but the trailer is over the top cool. The decals and detail -and the jack on the tongue too!!!!!! Team's got the whole package man 

I had a little home built single axle that could be the twin to the one hauling #312. Very realistic, very cool!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Triailer times are here again...yeah!*



tjd241 said:


> It now lives in Gretna, NE with Roberto. nd


nd,

Yes it does and I thank you very, very, very much. You are one heck of a guy to give this up to me. It was a bonus that went along with the Willys Stocker I won in the HOHT Charity Auction several Auctions back.

partspig,

Hey nice trailer combo and thread idea! If the trailer is a rockin' don't come a knockin. 





















































homodels made this plastic trailer for 8 bucks a pop several years ago with a plastic trailer hitch that screws onto the back side of a t-jet. Have had several of these screw on plastic hitches break but, have seen someone else on pay-bay selling these trailers with metal made hitches. Need to make a few of these metal guys up someday.

The Red VW bug is a lexan body to keep the weight of the trailered load down. I took a junked out T-Jet chassis and drilled holes, chopped away more plastic and put some axles in her (also used double sidded tape to hold the, now light, car down on the trailer). This is a fun set up to pull around with my 55 mm t-jet! I took her around for a few laps before snapping these pics a little bit ago.

Also a note on using the mm 55 with the stock homodels trailer hitch. Note: I did have to take a moon eye chunk out of the rear bumper to let the front end of the trailer tounge hook up but, you can't even tell when running or even looking at it unless you knew as it was a nice slice -n- dice on my part.

partspig hope these pictures help you get some good ideas on your trailer builds. homodels kept everything low and tight were it was needed. 

Bob...I love trailers...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*All superfine haulers PP, JP, BZ....*

PP's looks like he could wipe the track with the rest of ours though.... that one's got the HP goin on. Shoot mine's just a putt putt... we leave Sat night to get to church on Sunday. nd


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Another great trailer conversion. The boat trailer is a great idea & how cool would that boat be to drive on Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> It now lives in Gretna, NE with Roberto. nd


Cool stuff Dave:thumbsup::thumbsup: That owner/driver decal is how it use to be!!! I likes the matching paint combos... RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's one cool speed boat PP!!! ... RM


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Heck yeah, owner, driver, and the sta wag can be the pace car if needed.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

BTW, I had a green 69 Mercury sta wag. Mine had plastic wood on the sides and power everything.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dad had a thing for LTD wagons.. Especially country squire wagons.. I liked them for other reasons I won't mention here.. :devil:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That wrecker is pretty durn cool!! I do feel sorry for the torino though.. Ouch!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes that wrecker!!! Can we ask where the body is from??? The boys could use one of those!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I really like that station wagon! Where the heck did you get that?!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That wagon is a Claus creation.. Sadly, the mold is no more. Claus, Do you still have plans on revisiting this body?? Please say yes!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

xxxxx


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> It now lives in Gretna, NE with Roberto. nd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

check out the bay model rr under ho figures or ho cars. there are trailers you can buy that come with tool boxes and a dragster. hope this helps. later gunn


----------

